# Computer shuts down when waking up from sleep



## schneid96 (Sep 14, 2004)

My (desktop, not laptop) computer shuts down when I wake it up from sleep.

I've been working, I leave. The computer goes to sleep. Come back later, the CPU power light is on and the monitor off as it should be in sleep. You touch the keyboard to wake it up, the power light goes from blue to amber, then goes off as the computer shuts down.

This is a recent problem after a recent Windows 10 or Office 365 update, I think. It might have started after W10 or O365 encouraged me to start signing in with my MS account. 

I've researched and checked my power settings, but that doesn't seem to be the problem. I've tried changing power settings and resetting to default, doesn't fit it.

Any ideas? 


Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 930 @ 2.80GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 26 Stepping 5
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 18422 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 5700 Series, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 920 GB (551 GB Free); D: 1862 GB (277 GB Free); E: 931 GB (229 GB Free);
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 05DN3X
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated


----------



## HyperHenry (Aug 1, 2017)

I'd start by turning off sleep mode. It can do more harm than good on a PC.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Also recommend disabling hibernate mode

Disable Hibernate 
Click on Start menu 
Type in cmd 
Right click on cmd in list and select run as administrator 
Type of Copy and Paste the following command 
Powercfg –h off


----------

